# Mazzer Robur On demand - In stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have received new stock of Mazzer Robur On demand Electronic grinder

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders/Mazzer%20Robur%20On%20Demand%20Electronic

£1749 + VAT


----------

